# VIN tag restoration



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I stupidly left the VIN tag on the firewall when I had the car blasted.
Of course it's now beat up.

Does anyone offer replacement VIN tags? Or is restoration possible? I thought I saw a post about this, but could not find it when I searched.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

That sucks man, I've never heard about a VIN tag restoration or reproduction, though I am far from an expert.

I found this just googling around TRIMTAGS.COM maybe they can help.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

$235 for them to send me a new tag. I may just have to decline that and stick with my eaten up one. dang.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

They don't do VINs anyway, just data tags. Apparently, they will put anything you want on those tags except changing it from a Lemans to a GTO, etc..... They will change the codes for the color, options etc.... Wouldn't that be fun trying to figure it out why the data tag doesn't match PHS..... You do have to provide proof that it really is a GTO or whatever b/4 a tag is made. They wont change the "Style" numbers....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Idea? Remove the tag and stamp it from the backside. You can find metal stamping dyes at like Harbor Freight.
Lay the tag upside down. Mask tape it and lay out all numbers letters backwards then lightly stamp it with the tag on a hardwood.

If there are partial letters and numbers remaining try and sand them flush or use a fender mallet and flatten it.
Any kind of irregularities when completed perhaps spray paint the tag then take steel wool to lighly buff the raised letters and numbers.
If the tag is discolored bad and you want the metal look maybe paint it with an aluminum color. 

May work.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If I were in the market for a Judge, I would much rather it had the original shabby looking VIN tag in place and unmolested than a new tag with new rivets. I would leave it alone and not worry about it. Or, get the replacement tag and keep it with the car, but leave the original in place. If the Judge I was looking at had had the original vin tag removed and repaired, and then re-attached, I would be very suspicious of the car (not knowing the seller). I vote to leave it be.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree with GeeTee, original is always better, once you start playing with tags it raises red flags, especially on something rare like a Judge. If it were a concourse restoration then maybe i would consider it, as they are supposed to look factory fresh


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Idea? Remove the tag and stamp it from the backside. You can find metal stamping dyes at like Harbor Freight.
> Lay the tag upside down. Mask tape it and lay out all numbers letters backwards then lightly stamp it with the tag on a hardwood.


Don't do that...

In order for this to work you would have to find reversed number/letter stamps. These are not available at HF, to my knowledge.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Assume you are talking about the data plate on the firewall. I'm with Geeteeohguy and Instg8ter...just leave it, if it is even remotely legible it's better than explaining a replacement tag. If in fact you are talking the VIN, I thought I had read some posts on this forums and others about the legality of tampering with VIN tags (?).

Rick


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback.

This all brings up another question-

I'll have the entire car repainted, do I just paint around the tags? Or pop them off for the paint job?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Mal. I guess we're not making ourselves very clear here. If you "pop off the tags " for a paint job, you've devalued your car by a ton. The whole idea is TO NOT MESS WITH THE RIVETS. It goes from a numbers Judge to a suspect Judge that I myself would never consider buying. I personally think it would make your car worth thousands of dollars less...maybe tens of thousands of dollars. Do what you want, it's your car...pop 'em off and paint undeneath them!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree with GeeTee, if it's a Judge, the less you mess with original the better, i am working on getting a disassembled 70' orbit orange Judge now, if i suspected that even a rivet was replaced on either tag i would be questioning the validity of the car....think about it, they were made for two years and with less than 11,000 produced they are extremely rare when you factor in the attrition rate over 41 years. The fact is that you cannot tell it is a judge by the VIN or the data plate, unless it is a "judge only" original color and then you still need to verify it with PHS documentation. Two numbers matching cars i have seen recently have sold for 100-200K, in a depressed market. so lets say it would lower these (best of the best) cars values just 5%.....thats 10K. i would leave well enough alone!....


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

So you're saying I should pop em off to paint under them and add a corvette emblem on the fender?

Ok, I hear you loud and clear. They'll stay on. Thanks for the help.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Excellent! Good luck with the rest of the resto, Mal. I was thinking of a pair of OHC-6 emblems on the front fenders......


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

have the painter mask off your VIN and spray the data tag with the firewall.

Those sprint 6 Tempests with the 4 barrel were neat cars GeeTee...i am leaving the 326 tags on mine, i can always paint a "+137" behind it...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I painted over both of mine.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The tag on the firewall is the trim tag as he discovered by the link for a replacement. If it is REALLY beat-up, I might consider a new one with correct rivets and "distress" it a little before installation. I would also charge the sandblaster for the new tag for not protecting the original ! It can be painted to match the firewall and look good. Keep the original for authenticity.
NEVER remove the actual VIN tag on the door pillar. Tape over it and leave it for paint. It is stainless and can be wiped clean with paint thinner.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Like Mitch said....the VIN on the door post (till 68 I think) should not be removed ! The build tag can be duplicated for resto pourposes. ORIGINAL means just that, either it is or it isn't..........I am gonna flush my fire wall, and powder coat the tag then remount it......but then again, I'm already going to hell for what i am doing to my car!arty:


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I hear it never snows there and many of our friends have already bought tickets. GTO it maybe and not many left but it wasn't a $100,000 Jackson Barrett car. So Rock On. First and for most it's yours and just like the wife fun to drive................. Crazy.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, if you and your car are going to hell, I'm calling "SHOTGUN!"


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

" There's only room for one,and here she comes, here she comes!"_ David Bowiearty:


----------



## 1969judge1969 (Jul 31, 2014)

To me it makes no diff if they change them or not or missing lower firewall data plates you can check the engine and trans for the numbers if they still have the tag by the windshield also you can find the vin numbers on the left side of the frame by the back tire if it has been tampered also some cars have the sticker under the back seat or sometimes under the dash
most guy wont change that. Also check the vin numbers to see if it matches the car.


----------



## 1969judge1969 (Jul 31, 2014)

I have a 1970 gto ramair 4 speed with air. That i bought years ago for 500.00
orginal engine and trans. I bought it for the ramair setup in 1990. The car is atoll blue with blue interior . I found out that they only made 295 of this car with airconditioning and ram air. I just put abut 2000 in the engine and need to replace the quarters all parts are there no trunk rust just a little on the quarters. Needs right front fender which i have. Also have new valance for it. can you believe that this car may be rarer then my 1969 (one of the first 2000 orange) judges i own.


----------

